# Example of my work - 2012 Hyundai Genesis



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

This client found me through Autogeek (a detailing forum) after having his car “detailed” by several other shops. He even gave one Orlando area shop two attempts at it. Vehicle Spa, in Orlando, they told the owner of this Genesis that the swirls were caused from highway driving and that his paint wouldn’t accept the sealant. After the run around from them he tried a shop in Jacksonville, another disappointment. Luckily he found me through the forum to fix all of the mistakes. I booked this job around a trip to Orlando so we could make the trip from Daytona Beach.

The car was full of rotary trails, they were everywhere imaginable. The only place we couldn’t find them was the front bumper, which we assume they didn’t bother buffing because it would require a smaller pad/backing plate.
Knowing that the car had been detailed 4-5 times in the past 3 months, we were expecting it to be beading from all the previous wax added by previous detailers. We gave the vehicle a very thorough wash using APC at the proper dilution. After about 3 rounds of washes, all the wax/sealants/glazes were removed to reveal a paint that was in an unacceptable condition. The car was then clayed to make sure the paint was ready to be polished.

Some areas required two steps while others only required one step. When you know a car has been rotary buffed 4+ times, it is important to take the least aggressive approach to salvage the clear coat that still remains. 


Some before pictures show the condition of that paint:













































































































Only did 50/50 of the hood as we were pushed for time since the owner traveled quite a distance to get it done, didn’t want him to wait any longer then he already was






































Some afters:


















































































Thanks for reading. I guess it makes sense to pay to have your car detailed properly the first time.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing as usual the lil boat you did for me sold at my asking price 30 minutes or so after posting : ) 
thanks again!


----------



## cps57 (Dec 23, 2009)

Very Nice work... Shouldnt be much longer before the Camaro comes home . Need to make an appointment to get the rv done also.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. Thats a "True" detail. Are you here locally or in Daytona Beach?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm local. Here in Pensacola.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

So you do boats as well?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I do boats. Usually cars but have done many boats as well.


----------

